

Dance your Ph.D. to win $1000 - potomak
http://gonzolabs.org/dance/

======
drallison
Submission deadline: * * * 10 October 2011 * * *

Too late to get into the act. The winner's dances in each of the four
categories are here. Nothing in the math or CS spaces.

